# Shot my Small Zinc BB Sling Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to the boonies to fire off some .177 cal BB's just to relieve the day to day tension I'm under at work.

This little guy has single 2040's on it and a tiny micro fiber pouch. It sends BB's out faster than a good spring powered BB gun, but it REALLY sends 5/16" steel out very, very fast. I actually think it has the poop for medium size birds like starlings ;- )

I don't use a looped set of 2040's on this sling because it is zinc I believe, and not the sturdiest of slings. Pulling back past my earlobe is almost effortless with 2040 single tubes which makes aiming much easier than pulling heavy 1842, 1745's or Kent #303's for sure even in a single tube configuration..

I may put a string safety loop around the fork just in case something should give way. With the safety loop, if a fork should break it won't come back and smack me in the face. I also have a couple of DanKung Luck Rings (older models) that I really should be using and I just may switch .... but they are heavier and not quite as cute ;- )










This little guy is a joy to shoot for sure !

wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I have also stopped using looped 2040s they are hard to pull back and aim accurately. Where are you getting your micro fiber pouches from?

Also seems like you just can't put that frame down, keep it rocking brotha.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You're living on the edge, wll!

I also have a couple of zinkers that are relegated to bb bands.

I was hoping for steel, as advertised, but for $5, I couldn't resist. No regrets.

At least your zinker has a redeeming amount of thickness.

When all else fails, there is some comfort in mass.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I put a looped safety lanyard on the zinc sling, just in case it should break. I will take it out today later on and fling a few BB's if it is not freezing cold.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again in the cold after work, needed to clear my head of business issues. I loaded the above sling with Daisy .177 cal BB's and let 'er rip. I took some shots at a Naugahyde car chair at 16 lasered yards and was surprised. how well that little BB penetrated. The shots that I did not show went in too deep to see the BB. This one probably hit a structure and did not get through.

That single strand 2040 tube and BB's are zipping and at around the 15yard area have the poop for house sparrows for sure, the same sling using 5/16" steel at the same distance I bet will send a Starling to the promise land.

Here is a pic of the .177 cal BB under the Naugahyde covering ...I would hate to be hit with one of those little buggers !










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Since I took more than my allotted time to edit my last post I will post this ..

This is another small sling but this one I do think is stainless, it is very strong for its size. It has 3050 single tubes which will be fine for 3/8" steel and maybe 5/16" steel .. I can't remember what I used to shoot in this little guy a couple of years ago.

Because of the handle shape it is very comfortable to shoot. I will chuck some 5/16" and 3/8" steel tomorrow and see how they fly.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I did chuck some 5/16" and 3/8" with this sling today .. it is very nice and a powerful light set up for starling size stuff maybe bigger ?

This slingshot is pretty comfortable for me and I like it a lot. I have more confidence in this sling as it is a we bit thicker than the other cast Chinese slings I have.

I might add it fits in the pocket very nicely !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

So after work I shot my BB sling (the picture in the first post) a whole bunch today, found an old dark barn siding, a branch near the middle from an over hanging tree and a small bag that got caught on one of the low hanging branches... a perfect target and I could see the BB's fly. I was shooting from well over thirty yards and my shots were pretty good. Might add the contact cement with the Tyvek patch is working just great, the Tyvek piece has stayed on tight, not frayed or has shown any wear after maybe 150-200 shots ... I'm very happy with this :- )

What I marveled at besides the fact that I'm getting better was the speed at which those little buggers were sailing toward their intended target. They looked like they were on a tight rope (we know they are dropping, but they flew straight and I did not see anything close to an arc !!) I know this sling with the 2040 single tubes is shooting faster than my old Daisy BB gun when I was a kid. I tightened up the tubes today to just under 6.5 inches and at my 32+ inch draw I'm maxing these babies out. After a few more sessions I think it may be time to put new tubes on this baby. I'm checking for wear and slippage but so far I have seen nothing.

Spent time working on keeping my anchor point right next to my earlobe, because if I don't my shots are high. I'm trying to be as consistent as I can be, my shots are slowly becoming closer and closer to ground zero and I'm very happy about that.

I will be at it again tomorrow, If I could become as good as most of you guys I would be very, very happy ;- )

wll


----------

